# hiring info



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

im trying to find out how many officers will be hired for each town? im #5 on the list in my town, but i dont even know if their hiring. how do i find out who is hiring and how many? any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Pick up the telephone and call the Town Hall or PD and ask.


----------

